# Shipping container from USA to Melb



## cal

Hi all,

We are still about 6 months away from our move but we are planning on getting a container to ship all our stuff (except anything electrical). Does anyone have any advice, tips, recommendations of shipping companies for shipping between USA and Melbourne. I want to be fully informed before I contact companies for quotes. I did get quotes a couple years back and Im figuring it will cost somewhere between $5000 and $7000 to ship our stuff. Does this sound about right?

Thanks!


----------



## teamabby

We shipped 22 boxes from Canada but the company was American. It cost us around $600 or so USD. Don't forget to factor in costs on the Aussie side of things (clearance fees, dock fees and such). If I remember correctly, total cost was around $1000.


----------



## mollybrown

cal said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are still about 6 months away from our move but we are planning on getting a container to ship all our stuff (except anything electrical). Does anyone have any advice, tips, recommendations of shipping companies for shipping between USA and Melbourne. I want to be fully informed before I contact companies for quotes. I did get quotes a couple years back and Im figuring it will cost somewhere between $5000 and $7000 to ship our stuff. Does this sound about right?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, we are in the exact same boat! We are moving to Melbourne from the US in 1-2 months, and are looking to ship our household items (couch, mattress, tables, boxes, etc.). Was curious to see what direction you've chosen regarding shipping. We received quotes of $9,000 door to door for everything by Schumacher for a 20 foot storage bin. We are considering doing a half storage bin, sharing with someone else. Now that your post is 4 months old, do you have any recommendations or advice you can share based on your experience?


----------



## cal

mollybrown said:


> Hi, we are in the exact same boat! We are moving to Melbourne from the US in 1-2 months, and are looking to ship our household items (couch, mattress, tables, boxes, etc.). Was curious to see what direction you've chosen regarding shipping. We received quotes of $9,000 door to door for everything by Schumacher for a 20 foot storage bin. We are considering doing a half storage bin, sharing with someone else. Now that your post is 4 months old, do you have any recommendations or advice you can share based on your experience?


Hi there,

We decided on Rainier for our move. We are getting a 20ft container and they have quoted us $9800 for door to door. We are doing most of our own packing except for kitchen stuff (although I have already done a good 40% of this). The local company they sent out were great, they are sure they can get everything in a 20ft although they admitted it will be tight (another company went straight for 40ft container and was $3000 more). We have gotten rid of alot of "crap" which im pretty happy about really, so Im sure a 20ft container will be sufficient.

Rainier have been great so far in answering questions and following up. I did contact Southern Winds but was disappointed with the lack of follow up.

Where in the US are you?


----------



## mollybrown

Thanks for the info! I'm in Colorado.Where are you located? We are hoping to move to St. Kilda or Port Melbourne, at first into a temporary furnished apartment. What are your plans? If they are similar, do you any good leads for corporate furnished apartments?

We looked into shipping with a partial container, but it was only 2K less than the full 20 ft container. We're still deciding if we'll buy down there or ship stuff, depends on how much of my relo allowance is left.


----------



## cal

mollybrown said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm in Colorado.Where are you located? We are hoping to move to St. Kilda or Port Melbourne, at first into a temporary furnished apartment. What are your plans? If they are similar, do you any good leads for corporate furnished apartments?
> 
> We looked into shipping with a partial container, but it was only 2K less than the full 20 ft container. We're still deciding if we'll buy down there or ship stuff, depends on how much of my relo allowance is left.


Small world, im in Firestone CO. Not sure about furnished apartments but you are def looking in the right area. Im pretty sure there are some around that area. We will be staying with my family in Ivanhoe for a couple months then renting/buying probably in Pt Cook area. Probably smart to bring stuff coz its very expensive over there!!!


----------



## Andrews

Shipping containers for all of your needs and can customize them based on your personal specifications. From great storage space to personal or business accommodation, there are many things that you can do with containers. Can stock large amounts of the products in the containers.


----------

